# Are these hand tools worthwhile?



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

I've been on the lookout for planes, tenon saws, spokeshaves and chisels. I have some basic power tools I picked up at a garage sale, but just odds and ends for hand tools. (I'm purely a hobbyist in it for fun and generally find things that the family 'needs' as an excuse for a project). My question is whether any of you, from this tiny photo









and without any further information (since I don't have any) can tell if these tools are worth picking up. (If you can tell, please also let me know how the stock market is going to do tomorrow). I don't want to have to do a tons of maintenance to muddle my way though actually using them since, frankly, I don't know what I'm doing in terms of keeping things sharp, etc. - I will learn in due time I'm sure. Budget is the chief concern but I don't want to buy tools that are more aggravating to use than they're worth.

Also, when taking a look at the planes, hand saws and chisels in person, what are the major conditions I should be worried about? 

Any idea on a reasonable price for the items mentioned? 

Thanks - I'm sure this info is out there but I'm only going to be in the area of the sale tomorrow and can't properly research on my own.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Things that stick out rosewood bevel gauge is Beautiful , Coping saw looks nice tell the guy you will remove everything for free since he doesn't know how to care for or respect his tools since his planes are sitting on there blades. Lol give him a Hundo for everything well worth it. Stock pick for tomorrow is Facebook going public with an opening amount of 5 Billion Dollars

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

You should change your screen name to MastersEyes.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Probably each tool will need some work to make them useable. If your willing/able to do the work, there's some real neat stuff in that collection. If I could get it all for $100, I'd be thrilled.


----------



## railaw (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the input. We'll see if I can actually get them.


----------



## RandyL (Jan 24, 2012)

One question is are you good at sharpening chisels and blades? If not, are you looking to learn? If not, then a dull tool is pretty useless. I used to collect stuff like in the picture, some I use still but a lot of it is still sitting in a boxes still rusty and dull. Haha! That one wide chisel looks like a framing chisel or a slick. Needs a handle though. If its in good shape then that one tool could be $100-$150 new.



Just realized that you said you weren't good at sharpening things. That's what happens when i don't fully read people posts. haha.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

I would grab them all. Use what I could refurbish and the rest would hang on the wall to add some more character to my shop.


----------

